# Hi-Way Master 110 gr Metal penetrating ammo



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , I have this odd empty box of Hi-Way Master 110 gr Metal penetrating ammo , what does one look like ??
Please post a picture , rojo tumbleweed


----------

